# 2020 hoyt



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Does anybody care about Hoyt any more?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

It’s been pushed back once....sssshhh, don’t tell anyone. That’s not public knowledge.


----------



## gwa2712 (Apr 28, 2013)

I used to be a big Hoyt Fan. The last good bow they made was the Spyder series with RKT cam. Hoyt at one time had arguably the most efficient cam system. Never thought I'd ever own or shoot a PSE but I'm loving my Xpedite with Evolve cam that is even more efficient than any Hoyt I've ever owned.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Predator said:


> Does anybody care about Hoyt any more?


I am always as excited about Hoyt as anyone else... i'm anxious to see what Hoyt comes out with, i'm intrigued by the Mathews teaser pic, look forward to the new Elite and Bowtech also.... oh yeah, and Xpedition:wink:

not excited about Prime, though it's cool they'll have adjustable mods, I still don't like the draw cycle.... and they'll be too heavy for my taste, as will Bowtech and Elite. Mathews has a chance with that skeletonized riser, and Hoyt always holds hope.

i'm just not paying 1000-1600 for a bow that's heavy, because I just got an Xcentric for about 1/3rd the price, and I like it a bunch.... lots of other great used options that aren't 4.25+lbs nekkid.

I can get a nice rx-1 for 750$, or another X for well under 500.... the only bows that may excite me are going to be in that 4# range or less... still like seeing the new stuff, and shooting them if i'm at the shop on a slow day, and seeing what new features we will begin to see on bows, but if i'm buying a new bow, it's gotta be one I like a bunch.

I wouldn't trade my Xcentric for any brand new 2019's besides an rx-3 ultra... even then, i'm not sure.... it's all fun to see though


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

Heck yes I’m excited for the new 2020 Hoyt’s cause I just sold my Faktor 34 in the classifieds. I might regret that by the way but I am looking at going carbon and who knows I might regret that too. lol No I will try and find a good deal on a used one before I even think about buying a new one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samson99 (Oct 24, 2012)

I wanna see what Hoyt Does this year but chances are I’ll end up with a 2020 Xpedition regardless of what they come out with!


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

29.5 a/a 6 1/8 bh 342ibo Early Nov release. Don’t have any Picts.


----------



## cuttiebrownbow (Feb 14, 2019)

Rumor is they will make a carbon bow that is lightweight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

longbeard02 said:


> 29.5 a/a 6 1/8 bh 342ibo Early Nov release. Don’t have any Picts.


A little too short.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

cuttiebrownbow said:


> Rumor is they will make a carbon bow that is lightweight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that would be a novel concept.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

Predator said:


> A little too short.


Amen!


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

Hoyt and bowtech is the ones I really look forward to seeing.


----------



## BMK123 (Jan 4, 2019)

Predator said:


> Does anybody care about Hoyt any more?


Obviously you do; you comment on every Hoyt thread there is.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

cuttiebrownbow said:


> Rumor is they will make a carbon bow that is lightweight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah... That would be a good idea


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

longbeard02 said:


> 29.5 a/a 6 1/8 bh 342ibo Early Nov release. Don’t have any Picts.


well, hopefully they offer a turbo cam on their ultra.... I have no desire to own a bow under 30"ata ever again.... I think short creates balance issues when fully rigged.

to me, the sweet spot for a hunting bow is 32"-34"


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

I sure wish they would hurry up! Ready to pick something up soon


----------



## rebelxt (Aug 2, 2012)

roosiebull said:


> well, hopefully they offer a turbo cam on their ultra.... I have no desire to own a bow under 30"ata ever again.... I think short creates balance issues when fully rigged.
> 
> to me, the sweet spot for a hunting bow is 32"-34"


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

longbeard02 said:


> 29.5 a/a 6 1/8 bh 342ibo Early Nov release. Don’t have any Picts.


Interesting. 
Maybe if they can fix their crap finish issues I'll have a look.


----------



## Trevor02TA (Sep 8, 2009)

I thought I read on here somewhere that they were struggling???


----------



## Spency (Oct 29, 2009)

Looking forward to see what comes out, same as with every company!


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

roosiebull said:


> well, hopefully they offer a turbo cam on their ultra.... I have no desire to own a bow under 30"ata ever again.... I think short creates balance issues when fully rigged.
> 
> to me, the sweet spot for a hunting bow is 32"-34"


Roosiebull, I agree 100%. Was really hoping for a 32-33 a/a bow. Tried the short a/a bow this year and man it just doesn’t do it for me


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

roosiebull said:


> well, hopefully they offer a turbo cam on their ultra.... I have no desire to own a bow under 30"ata ever again.... I think short creates balance issues when fully rigged.
> 
> to me, the sweet spot for a hunting bow is 32"-34"


Agreed. If that is actually what they're bringing to market that is a WEAK offering at this point. My guess is that it's HEAVY AF again as well...


----------



## zernzm08 (Feb 1, 2009)

29 ata, turbo, and 34 . Release November 7th.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

That is it as far as right now. Got the call yesterday. Now they may have something else but as of right now carbon and aluminum in this setup. Didn’t have any info on ultra or turbo. I guess we’ll see if they release anything else. Boy, I hope so


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

Helix II ?


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

O crap..I hope they dont go with the short stuff again this year..or heaven forbid, go shorter....I'll go back to a turbo or a 34...if those are available


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Predator said:


> A little too short.


Or a lot too short.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BMK123 (Jan 4, 2019)

I’d imagine 29” is a deal breaker for most. It boggles my mind why they would go that short.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Agreed. If that is actually what they're bringing to market that is a WEAK offering at this point. My guess is that it's HEAVY AF again as well...


hope not. if they keep bumping their weight up, people will lose interest in their carbon lineup (which is what I like about Hoyt) there is no reason to spend an extra 500+ bucks on a bow that weighs the same as most aluminum bows (which is gradually getting heavier too) over 4lbs on a carbon bow doesn't make sense, they need to find a way to not do that.

Hoyt needs to do their own thing, and build a classic outside the box bow, like they have been doing a long time


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

I kinda lost all interest with Hoyt after they got rid of the air shox with the carbon spyder. Prob one of there most popular bows they sold.


----------



## easton shooter (Oct 14, 2010)

Eddie12 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a transgender 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

fountain said:


> O crap..I hope they dont go with the short stuff again this year..or heaven forbid, go shorter....I'll go back to a turbo or a 34...if those are available


They'll have a a turbo and 34 inch option too


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

easton shooter said:


> That’s a transgender
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ruined my daydream..... Thx. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

easton shooter said:


> That’s a transgender
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he knows....


----------



## stampy (Jul 11, 2010)

easton shooter said:


> Eddie12 said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my iPhone using
> ...


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ha Ha You guys know that you would take that chance to find out if it was a tranny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

lee31 said:


> They'll have a a turbo and 34 inch option too


That's likely the route i will go should they go sub 30". Maybe we'll see soon


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

roosiebull said:


> well, hopefully they offer a turbo cam on their ultra.... I have no desire to own a bow under 30"ata ever again.... I think short creates balance issues when fully rigged.
> 
> to me, the sweet spot for a hunting bow is 32"-34"


Could’ve ordered that last year. For a smoking 2fps gain. Which made it a 327fps ibo bow. Pretty good deal for $1800 and 4.44lb carbon bow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

rmscustom said:


> Could’ve ordered that last year. For a smoking 2fps gain. Which made it a 327fps ibo bow. Pretty good deal for $1800 and 4.44lb carbon bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the ultar is a 335 fps ata bow i believe and i wouldnt have charged a guy that much


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

RavinHood said:


> the ultar is a 335 fps ata bow i believe and i wouldnt have charged a guy that much


334 rated I believe. I’m talking actual. 
$1700 msrp +$100 custom build fee. Yes I realize nobody pays msrp be it on a $500 bow or $1800 bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

rmscustom said:


> 334 rated I believe. I’m talking actual.
> $1700 msrp +$100 custom build fee. Yes I realize nobody pays msrp be it on a $500 bow or $1800 bow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m not trying to be a smart @$$ but the IBO goes down? With the turbo cams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

Predator said:


> Does anybody care about Hoyt any more?


LOL, I know it! I wish Xpedition would come out with something for a 31" draw that's better than a Denali (is that even possible?)


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

RavinHood said:


> I’m not trying to be a smart @$$ but the IBO goes down? With the turbo cams
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, it gains 2fps.... I’m saying actual regular ultra ibo is 325. 
#2 cam btw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

In case you guys don't know, the Denali has a 34" ATA, 7" brace height, 345 IBO and is easier to tune than a Hoyt (except maybe their Elite target bows) The camo doesn't rub off or chip, and the grip is way better for a lot less money (and the back wall and valley is better) IMO!


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

pottergreg said:


> In case you guys don't know, the Denali has a 34" ATA, 7" brace height, 345 IBO and is easier to tune than a Hoyt (except maybe their Elite target bows) The camo doesn't rub off or chip, and the grip is way better for a lot less money (and the back wall and valley is better) IMO!


And the draw at 28 and less sucks.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> No, it gains 2fps.... I’m saying actual regular ultra ibo is 325.
> #2 cam btw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not it isn't. My Ultra is consistently shooting a 420 Easton bloodline between 302-304fps. 29.5/70lbs number two cam.


----------



## easton shooter (Oct 14, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> he knows....


Ayyyy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gixxer1237 (Dec 9, 2018)

Why such a short ATA Hoyt? What drives that market? Who is buying these concealed carry bows?


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

Gixxer1237 said:


> Who is buying these concealed carry bows?


HaHaHa,


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

F a whole bunch of 30” bows. 35” a to a minimum or I’m not buying...unless it’s a Traverse.

Traverse 
Ritual 35
Double xl

That’s the order for me right now.


----------



## jmike00 (Jan 6, 2018)

rmscustom said:


> Could’ve ordered that last year. For a smoking 2fps gain. Which made it a 327fps ibo bow. Pretty good deal for $1800 and 4.44lb carbon bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the RX-3? It was reported here early on and I verified it with Hoyt that you could not custom shop an Ultra riser with a Turbo cam last year.



Gixxer1237 said:


> Why such a short ATA Hoyt? What drives that market? Who is buying these concealed carry bows?


Because in 2018 Mathews blew all the competition out of the water with Triax sales and followed it up with the 30" Vertix though it does seem the 32" Traverse is doing better than the 30". Either way it's fairly normal for Hoyt to do a ~30" ATA bow as their baseline as it's what they've been doing since '15 with the exception of the RX-1.


----------



## sroc3 (Aug 23, 2019)

I personally have a Hoyt Invicta for my Target bow (friggin amazing btw), but will likely be getting a Matthews Traverse for my hunting bow for next year.


----------



## theBigD_1 (Jan 8, 2019)

lol!


----------



## theBigD_1 (Jan 8, 2019)

traverse is better than the vertix imo, you'll love it


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

theBigD_1 said:


> traverse is better than the vertix imo, you'll love it


Everything is better than the vertix


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Mathews has a 31.5” a 28” and a long ata bow coming out. So it would make sense for Hoyt to keep a short bow on the line up. I didn’t sell many triax’s this year only 3. 20 traverse roughly and 100+ vertix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

jmike00 said:


> On the RX-3? It was reported here early on and I verified it with Hoyt that you could not custom shop an Ultra riser with a Turbo cam last year. QUOTE]
> 
> I was told for $100 they would. I was also told it was not worth it cause They we’re seeing maybe a 2fps gain over the regular ultra. I guess I can’t confirm if anybody actually got one or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

lee31 said:


> Not it isn't. My Ultra is consistently shooting a 420 Easton bloodline between 302-304fps. 29.5/70lbs number two cam.


I must of shot some real turds then... Or the #2 cam sucks at 28.5” Or my tape measure or scale is different


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pablito2510 (Dec 9, 2014)

When my arrow is as long as the ata gonna bow something is wrong. May be time to go back to PSE! . Hopefully they come through with a 34 ata. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

pablito2510 said:


> When my arrow is as long as the ata gonna bow something is wrong. May be time to go back to PSE! . Hopefully they come through with a 34 ata.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


They will


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

pablito2510 said:


> When my arrow is as long as the ata gonna bow something is wrong. May be time to go back to PSE! . Hopefully they come through with a 34 ata.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Check your messages 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

pablito2510 said:


> When my arrow is as long as the ata gonna bow something is wrong. May be time to go back to PSE! . Hopefully they come through with a 34 ata.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I’m sure there will be an ultra. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Everything is better than the vertix


that's the funniest thing I have read today! there is no way in hell I would buy a vertix…. I would much rather buy a 15yr old bow than a vertix… like an early 2000's ultratec would be a significant upgrade for my taste.

a stiffer drawing, heavier triax with a feature I would never use (switchweight) I may even pick a no cam over the vertix…. that would suck to be stuck to those 2 options... might kill my first rifle elk if those were my bow options:wink:


----------



## easton shooter (Oct 14, 2010)

roosiebull said:


> that's the funniest thing I have read today! there is no way in hell I would buy a vertix…. I would much rather buy a 15yr old bow than a vertix… like an early 2000's ultratec would be a significant upgrade for my taste.
> 
> a stiffer drawing, heavier triax with a feature I would never use (switchweight) I may even pick a no cam over the vertix…. that would suck to be stuck to those 2 options... might kill my first rifle elk if those were my bow options:wink:


Uhhhh he said ANYTHING IS BETTER THAN THE VERTIX lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

easton shooter said:


> Uhhhh he said ANYTHING IS BETTER THAN THE VERTIX lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know, haha.... but the no cam.... I would have to shoot them side by side for worst bow in the last 15yrs... that would be a fun shooting session:embara:


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

roosiebull said:


> I know, haha.... but the no cam.... I would have to shoot them side by side for worst bow in the last 15yrs... that would be a fun shooting session:embara:


When you get to the age where you really need hearing aids but can’t bring yourself to get them and start to loose feeling in you hands and fingers the Vertix looses its appeal&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Everything is better than the vertix


Lol


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

pablito2510 said:


> When my arrow is as long as the ata gonna bow something is wrong. May be time to go back to PSE! . Hopefully they come through with a 34 ata.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It's out...


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

THE ELKMAN said:


> It's out...


What does that mean?


----------



## Strasburg (Oct 24, 2019)

Absol "friggin" utely!


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

brokenlittleman said:


> What does that mean?


It sounded like Pablito 2510 was asking for PSE to put out a 34" ATA and THE ELKMAN was stating PSE already released their bows.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

RavinHood said:


> Mathews has a 31.5” a 28” and a long ata bow coming out. So it would make sense for Hoyt to keep a short bow on the line up. I didn’t sell many triax’s this year only 3. 20 traverse roughly and 100+ vertix
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad they're doing another 28" ATA!  

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

RavinHood said:


> Mathews has a 31.5” a 28” and a long ata bow coming out. So it would make sense for Hoyt to keep a short bow on the line up. I didn’t sell many triax’s this year only 3. 20 traverse roughly and 100+ vertix
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know what if the Long ATA bow will be a ble to reach out for the LD archers?


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

RavinHood said:


> Mathews has a 31.5” a 28” and a long ata bow coming out. So it would make sense for Hoyt to keep a short bow on the line up. I didn’t sell many triax’s this year only 3. 20 traverse roughly and 100+ vertix
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you know what if the Long ATA bow will be a ble to reach out for the LD archers?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

xFREDx said:


> Do you know what if the Long ATA bow will be a ble to reach out for the LD archers?


I imagine it will #2 is 27-30 I think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

29.5” ata, would make a nice little ground/tree stand bow. 30.5” helix shot absolutely lights out and would make arrows touch out to 100yds. Aluminum turbo is supposed to be back in the lineup and price is supposed to be A little under $1k. 33” and 34” is the rumor I’ve heard as well.


----------



## BMK123 (Jan 4, 2019)

Supersteeb said:


> 29.5” ata, would make a nice little ground/tree stand bow. 30.5” helix shot absolutely lights out and would make arrows touch out to 100yds. Aluminum turbo is supposed to be back in the lineup and price is supposed to be A little under $1k. 33” and 34” is the rumor I’ve heard as well.


I would love an aluminum turbo.


----------



## jeffsnguyen (Jul 9, 2019)

Aluminum turbo is what i've been told too. Basically identically line up for carbon and aluminum now.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

xFREDx said:


> It sounded like Pablito 2510 was asking for PSE to put out a 34" ATA and THE ELKMAN was stating PSE already released their bows.


Ah, thx


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

RavinHood said:


> I imagine it will #2 is 27-30 I think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the Mathews? Are you saying they are doing cam specific draw lengths? I would assume hoyt would but mathews doesn't like to release bows for the 32" draw guys very often so i didn't have much hope for one this year. But i was referring to the longer ATA bow you said Mathews is releasing.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

xFREDx said:


> For the Mathews? Are you saying they are doing cam specific draw lengths? I would assume hoyt would but mathews doesn't like to release bows for the 32" draw guys very often so i didn't have much hope for one this year. But i was referring to the longer ATA bow you said Mathews is releasing.


Oh sorry I thought you meant Hoyt. I can’t speak of Mathews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> I must of shot some real turds then... Or the #2 cam sucks at 28.5” Or my tape measure or scale is different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You must have. Because mine is hitting 335ibo. And it's not the only one that's come in at or above ibo.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

lee31 said:


> You must have. Because mine is hitting 335ibo. And it's not the only one that's come in at or above ibo.


Lol. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> Lol. [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So just because you can't get two to hit ibo. You make broad statements like they are a 325ibo bow. Ignorance at its finest.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

lee31 said:


> So just because you can't get two to hit ibo. You make broad statements like they are a 325ibo bow. Ignorance at its finest.


Haha. What happened to the invitation and the hundo on the line. Id get to run a real 335ibo bow beside it on your chrono to make this fair right? Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pablito2510 (Dec 9, 2014)

THE ELKMAN said:


> It's out...


Meant hopefully Hoyt will have a 34 ata. Lol. Off topic did you put in for spring stink pig? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> Haha. What happened to the invitation and the hundo on the line. Id get to run a real 335ibo bow beside it on your chrono to make this fair right? Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't feel like getting into a pissing match with you so I deleted it. But if you're in the dodgeville area bring a 100 dollar bill. Because I know my bow hits ibo. I've shot it through 3 different chronographs. So if you're willing to loose 100 dollars send me a pm and I'll give you my address.


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> Haha. What happened to the invitation and the hundo on the line. Id get to run a real 335ibo bow beside it on your chrono to make this fair right? Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fine by me. I shot it through the chronograph with my buddy's Traverse. His was set at 29.5/70lbs with a 420 Easton bloodline and a 485 grain Easton FMJ. The Helix was 2-4fps faster than the Traverse which is a 338 ibo bow. I have no reason or need to make any of this up as I could care less how fast bows are. I just know my bow meets ibo which is 334fps on the Ultra.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

lee31 said:


> Fine by me. I shot it through the chronograph with my buddy's Traverse. His was set at 29.5/70lbs with a 420 Easton bloodline and a 485 grain Easton FMJ. The Helix was 2-4fps faster than the Traverse which is a 338 ibo bow. I have no reason or need to make any of this up as I could care less how fast bows are. I just know my bow meets ibo which is 334fps on the Ultra.


what speed did t shoot?


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

RavinHood said:


> what speed did t shoot?


My Helix Ultra shot the bloodline between 302-304. The Traverse was 299-301. With the FMJ I was between 281-284. The Traverse 277-281.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

it was reverrse in my bow. traverse shot 10fps faster then the helix ultra did.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

pablito2510 said:


> Meant hopefully Hoyt will have a 34 ata. Lol. Off topic did you put in for spring stink pig?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I will be there


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

RavinHood said:


> it was reverrse in my bow. traverse shot 10fps faster then the helix ultra did.


They are only rated 4fps between the two. I know mine hits IBO and his doesn’t. Obviously not every bow is going to be the same. Which is why I told the other guy that claims the ultra is only a 325ibo bow. He’s being ignorant. He then pretty much wanted to turn it into a pissing match. Anyways I’m sure Hoyt will have another great lineup as will Elite,Mathews and everyone else.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

lee31 said:


> They are only rated 4fps between the two. I know mine hits IBO and his doesn’t. Obviously not every bow is going to be the same. Which is why I told the other guy that claims the ultra is only a 325ibo bow is ignorant. He then pretty much wanted to turn it into a pissing match. Anyways I’m sure Hoyt will have another great lineup as will Elite,Mathews and everyone else.


I think you guys will like it. My second carbon and my second Hoyt for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

FWIW I was at the local dealer yesterday, he wouldn’t give anything up. He said he wouldn’t know until 11/10. I don’t know if that’s when they would get the bows or get the specs.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

tnarb said:


> FWIW I was at the local dealer yesterday, he wouldn’t give anything up. He said he wouldn’t know until 11/10. I don’t know if that’s when they would get the bows or get the specs.


Good night!! They getting later and later. Guess the companies are moving the dates closer to the actual year. That sucks. I've heard the 29.5 ata thing was true though.


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

If they improve as much from 2019-2020 as they did from 2018-2019 I might be on board with Hoyt again. Can't wait to see what they have! 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vmals (Jul 24, 2018)

So far the hoyt 2020 release has me least excited. Hope Im pleasantly surprised.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

lee31 said:


> They are only rated 4fps between the two. I know mine hits IBO and his doesn’t. Obviously not every bow is going to be the same. Which is why I told the other guy that claims the ultra is only a 325ibo bow. He’s being ignorant. He then pretty much wanted to turn it into a pissing match. Anyways I’m sure Hoyt will have another great lineup as will Elite,Mathews and everyone else.


Ignorant? Haha
Glad you’re happy with your bow. Nobody is backing them speeds your claiming cause it just doesn’t happen with that bow... sorry?
Decent bow. Spongy back wall and slow are my main hang ups with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

rmscustom said:


> Ignorant? Haha
> Glad you’re happy with your bow. Nobody is backing them speeds your claiming cause it just doesn’t happen with that bow... sorry?
> Decent bow. Spongy back wall and slow are my main hang ups with it.
> 
> ...


You don't have to be sorry. I do get those speeds and have no reason to make anything up, especially how fast a bow shoots. I have shot it through 3 different chronographs. I don't know why you think I would make this up. It's running 14fps faster than my pro defiant 34 which has a ibo of 325fps. So contrary to what you think obviously those bows do hit IBO. In fact you are the only guy I've seen claiming they are a 325ibo bow. 
As far as the wall being spongy it feels about like any other cable stop bow. I used to shoot Elites so I know what a super hard wall is and for a cable stop bow it's fine. There is also a few videos on you tube with the Helix Ultra shooting the same weight arrows faster than the Traverse. So I know I'm not the only guy claiming this. Actually I'm not claiming anything. I know that my bow hits IBO as most every Hoyt does. Very rarely do you hear of a Hoyt bow being way below IBO. Anyways my offer still stands. If your ever in SW Wisconsin hit me up and we will run it through a chronograph.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

The Nitrum Turbo was my favorite Hoyt. It was a major let down when Hoyt dropped turbo cam bows (350 FPS) with aluminum risers. Last year the only way to get a Turbo was with a carbon riser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

General RE LEE said:


> The Nitrum Turbo was my favorite Hoyt. It was a major let down when Hoyt dropped turbo cam bows (350 FPS) with aluminum risers. Last year the only way to get a Turbo was with a carbon riser.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always stuff to look forward too


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

RavinHood said:


> Always stuff to look forward too


Yep I want to get back to having 2 bows in the stable. The Mathews Traverse is the best dang bow I’ve ever owned IMO. I would like to add a “speed” bow to get some high KE numbers shooting heavier arrows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

General RE LEE said:


> Yep I want to get back to having 2 bows in the stable. The Mathews Traverse is the best dang bow I’ve ever owned IMO. I would like to add a “speed” bow to get some high KE numbers shooting heavier arrows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoyt turbo will probably be the only 350 IBO bow in everyone’s line up new for 2020. Imo I’d be looking at efficiency if you can shoot your desired arrow weight through multiple bows and chronographs. My old ritual 30 with a 530 grain arrow had a IBO of 335 FPS but would shoot 269 FPS which makes it an IBO of 350 FPS. Just my two cents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am anxious to see what Hoyt introduces for 2020. I have been shooting Hoyts since 1986 and won't ever shoot anything else. Ran an archery pro shop and was a hoyt dealer from 1986 to 2013. My last hoyt was a Vector turbo which I loved. I had a burglary at my house in June and they stole all of my archery equipment. Now in the market for a new Hoyt and trying to decide which to get. I went to my local dealer yesterday and shot a couple, a carbon RX3 and a Helix. The dealer didn't have a carbon ultra on hand but I would like to shoot one of them. I have always liked a longer axle to axle bow. I shot the bows yesterday pretty well but would like to try the longer bow before I drop cash on a new one. 
I get a chuckle out of you guys arguing about 2-3 fps IBO speed. We had a saying in the 90's when deflex riser speed bows were all the craze, "No matter how fast it shoots, a miss is still a miss" meaning that regardless of what the chrono said, if the riser was too critical to shoot accurately and consistently it didn't matter. Not saying that speed doesn't matter, but if you can't control it, what's the point? Have fun with your pissing contest lol!


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr (Feb 17, 2011)

Boogan1 said:


> I am anxious to see what Hoyt introduces for 2020. I have been shooting Hoyts since 1986 and won't ever shoot anything else. Ran an archery pro shop and was a hoyt dealer from 1986 to 2013. My last hoyt was a Vector turbo which I loved. I had a burglary at my house in June and they stole all of my archery equipment. Now in the market for a new Hoyt and trying to decide which to get. I went to my local dealer yesterday and shot a couple, a carbon RX3 and a Helix. The dealer didn't have a carbon ultra on hand but I would like to shoot one of them. I have always liked a longer axle to axle bow. I shot the bows yesterday pretty well but would like to try the longer bow before I drop cash on a new one.
> I get a chuckle out of you guys arguing about 2-3 fps IBO speed. We had a saying in the 90's when deflex riser speed bows were all the craze, "No matter how fast it shoots, a miss is still a miss" meaning that regardless of what the chrono said, if the riser was too critical to shoot accurately and consistently it didn't matter. Not saying that speed doesn't matter, but if you can't control it, what's the point? Have fun with your pissing contest lol!


I get a chuckle out of fan boys "I have been shooting Hoyts since 1986 and won't ever shoot anything else."


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

lee31 said:


> You don't have to be sorry. I do get those speeds and have no reason to make anything up, especially how fast a bow shoots. I have shot it through 3 different chronographs. I don't know why you think I would make this up. It's running 14fps faster than my pro defiant 34 which has a ibo of 325fps. So contrary to what you think obviously those bows do hit IBO. In fact you are the only guy I've seen claiming they are a 325ibo bow.
> As far as the wall being spongy it feels about like any other cable stop bow. I used to shoot Elites so I know what a super hard wall is and for a cable stop bow it's fine. There is also a few videos on you tube with the Helix Ultra shooting the same weight arrows faster than the Traverse. So I know I'm not the only guy claiming this. Actually I'm not claiming anything. I know that my bow hits IBO as most every Hoyt does. Very rarely do you hear of a Hoyt bow being way below IBO. Anyways my offer still stands. If your ever in SW Wisconsin hit me up and we will run it through a chronograph.



Record the chrono shooting on your phone and send it to him.


----------



## Boogan1 (Oct 4, 2005)

Daddybuck-kilr said:


> I get a chuckle out of fan boys "I have been shooting Hoyts since 1986 and won't ever shoot anything else."


Chuckle all you want, that's why they make diffent bows, you can shoot whatever you like. I can shoot whatever I like. I have been shooting for a very long time and I trust the quality, workmanship and engineering that go into Hoyt's bows. If it aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

Boogan1 said:


> Chuckle all you want, that's why they make diffent bows, you can shoot whatever you like. I can shoot whatever I like. I have been shooting for a very long time and I trust the quality, workmanship and engineering that go into Hoyt's bows. If it aint broke, don't fix it.



Shortly after bows like the Vector, is when Hoyt’s bows started having issues.

I wish they’d go back to not overly complicated designs, then maybe I’d consider one again.


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

After buying a new Traverse, SR6, Reckoning, CT5, and Ritual last year. I vowed to only pickup one new and keep a single backup. Looking forward to what Hoyt is bringing out. I had a RX-1 and loved the draw & feel. It was a bear to tune ... for me.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> Shortly after bows like the Vector, is when Hoyt’s bows started having issues.
> 
> I wish they’d go back to not overly complicated designs, then maybe I’d consider one again.


i'm a big fan of the rx-1, but I agree.... Hoyt blew up because they always refined simplicity, and built a tough bow. I would like to see them get back on that track too.... they are in a tough spot though, because the consumer cries for new and shiny.... I would like to see well built, simple, and practical like in their earlier years.

PSE has the right idea on carbon bows.... Hoyt should be taking notes


----------



## tennpin (May 20, 2005)

I have shot hoyt since the early 80,s but until they drop that awful zt pro cam I won't be shoot any more hoyts.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

tennpin said:


> I have shot hoyt since the early 80,s but until they drop that awful zt pro cam I won't be shoot any more hoyts.


So you won’t be shooting them anytime soon next 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lee31 (Nov 5, 2007)

Q2DEATH said:


> Record the chrono shooting on your phone and send it to him.


Finishing some concrete but after I hunt tomorrow I might just do that.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

lee31 said:


> Finishing some concrete but after I hunt tomorrow I might just do that.



That’s how it gets answered.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

tennpin said:


> I have shot hoyt since the early 80,s but until they drop that awful zt pro cam I won't be shoot any more hoyts.


How are they awful??


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

tennpin said:


> I have shot hoyt since the early 80,s but until they drop that awful zt pro cam I won't be shoot any more hoyts.


First time I’ve ever heard anyone say the ZT Pro cam is awful. What don’t you like about it?

I’d venture to say the ZT Pro cam is one, if not their best cam to date.


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone thinking an RX5 maybe?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Eddie12 said:


> Anyone thinking an RX5 maybe?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

They seem to like odd numbers for some reason so that’s my guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

So where are these warlocks...?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

4-6 weeks out on bow orders right now


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

So everything's normal then...


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

RavinHood said:


> 4-6 weeks out on bow orders right now


Do we even know for certain what there is to order?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Q2DEATH said:


> Do we even know for certain what there is to order?


You may not but I do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BMK123 (Jan 4, 2019)

Blink twice if it’s good.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

RavinHood said:


> You may not but I do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh, you’re so awesome!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Q2DEATH said:


> Ahh, you’re so awesome!


I’m not trying to be a smart slick just giving a time line on what they are sitting at right now and he asked how do I know ? That’s why I stated what I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOYT5MAN (Dec 10, 2003)

Daddybuck-kilr said:


> I get a chuckle out of fan boys "I have been shooting Hoyts since 1986 and won't ever shoot anything else."


I get a chuckle out of guys that think they're cool when they call someone a "fan boy". Haha-pretty original! Wish I was that cool.....

If you took the time to read his post, he ran an archery shop for 27 years, also how long he has been shooting Hoyt's, so he's obviously happy with the performance he has gotten with Hoyt over the years. No need to switch if you're happy. Guess after that many years he'd be considered an OG Fanboy. Awesome, I'm cool now.


----------



## cowdocdvm (Apr 24, 2011)

As far as bow orders go....I ordered a new FX comp dcx (new target model) And received it 2 days shy of 3 weeks....was told 4-6.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

cowdocdvm said:


> As far as bow orders go....I ordered a new FX comp dcx (new target model) And received it 2 days shy of 3 weeks....was told 4-6.


Yes this is what I was told it could be sooner. I’ve got all my accessories I just waiting on my bow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

RavinHood said:


> Yes this is what I was told it could be sooner. I’ve got all my accessories I just waiting on my bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for not reading the whole thread (I jumped to the last page) but what is the release date?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

PAKraig said:


> Sorry for not reading the whole thread (I jumped to the last page) but what is the release date?


November 7th is launch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffsnguyen (Jul 9, 2019)

RavinHood said:


> I’m not trying to be a smart slick just giving a time line on what they are sitting at right now and he asked how do I know ? That’s why I stated what I did.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dealers usually get infos sans price before official release. My dealer told me the offering so no surprised if you know the details and already have pre-order in.

People getting Invictas few weeks after release are probably the pre-order people.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Yea, but what are the hunting bows gonna look like? Any change?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Q2DEATH said:


> Yea, but what are the hunting bows gonna look like? Any change?


There’s some spec Changes along with other changes I can’t say to much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

RavinHood said:


> There’s some spec Changes along with other changes I can’t say to much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you advise if there is a 32" draw length bow?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

xFREDx said:


> Can you advise if there is a 32" draw length bow?


There is. Won’t be what you think possibly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## serorem (Nov 19, 2014)

RavinHood said:


> There’s some spec Changes along with other changes I can’t say to much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an idea....open a new account here and post everything you know about the new Hoyts! That way no one would know it’s you &#55357;&#56841;. Or simply just think of this as confession...you’ll feel much better if you get it all off your chest!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

I’m somewhat holding out to see what Hoyt has for 2020. I want a 35”, 6-7” brace 330 IBO bow that doesn’t have the hideous looking riser Hoyt currently has.

With so many bows that fall into this category, looks are definitely going to play a role for me.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Q2DEATH said:


> I’m somewhat holding out to see what Hoyt has for 2020. I want a 35”, 6-7” brace 330 IBO bow that doesn’t have the hideous looking riser Hoyt currently has.
> 
> With so many bows that fall into this category, looks are definitely going to play a role for me.


Double XL ? Other then that I don’t see Hoyt match that exact for exact double xl doesn’t even fit it close 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

RavinHood said:


> Double XL ? Other then that I don’t see Hoyt match that exact for exact double xl doesn’t even fit it close
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, the Double XL is a possibility. I know it’s only 325 but I can live with that. Forgot about that one.


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

RavinHood said:


> There is. Won’t be what you think possibly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


more than one option in that draw length coming 2020?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

xFREDx said:


> more than one option in that draw length coming 2020?


If they decide to keep the xl possibly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffsnguyen (Jul 9, 2019)

Hideous riser? I think they make proper riser that actually resemble like a bow instead of a straight stick with random holes on it.

Launch is a week away, all your questions will be answer then.:wink:


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

jeffsnguyen said:


> Hideous riser? I think they make proper riser that actually resemble like a bow instead of a straight stick with random holes on it.
> 
> Launch is a week away, all your questions will be answer then.:wink:


I agree riser looks great the best looking bow imo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Will there be sub 4 lb aluminum? 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Gene94 said:


> Will there be sub 4 lb aluminum?
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


Just gonna have to wait and see. I honestly don’t know why there is such an attraction for a bow that light and want 350 FPS IBO still to be dead in the hand and whisper quiet along with a smooth draw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

RavinHood said:


> Just gonna have to wait and see. I honestly don’t know why there is such an attraction for a bow that light and want 350 FPS IBO still to be dead in the hand and whisper quiet along with a smooth draw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, ok. I'm no speed freak, I'm shooting a single cam Xpedition with a 500 grain arrow. I do like a lighter mass weight bow. Don't really like the trend of heavy bows. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Gene94 said:


> Lol, ok. I'm no speed freak, I'm shooting a single cam Xpedition with a 500 grain arrow. I do like a lighter mass weight bow. Don't really like the trend of heavy bows.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


I gotcha. Not saying that you were a speed freak just mentioning the biggest thing I hear people say. There’s give and takes to everything - some of us realize that and some of us don’t. 

I personally mad don’t mind a heavy bow. I have no issues with them. But now everyone is like me. Majority want something light but don’t want to pay for carbon I get that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene94 (Jan 25, 2019)

Yup, I'm sure you get tired of all the complaining you hear, even with all the good equipment available. My number 1 requirement for a bow is quiet and vibe free. 

Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Gene94 said:


> Yup, I'm sure you get tired of all the complaining you hear, even with all the good equipment available. My number 1 requirement for a bow is quiet and vibe free.
> 
> Sent from my LG-G710 using Tapatalk


I am like you and think the same way - at the same time you and I shoot very similar weight. (550 grains is where I’m at) which I personally believe helps quiet the bow and helps with vibration. (Not stating you need heavy weight to kill a deer so please don’t take this out of context.) - stating that the weight of the arrow helps with the vibration and the perceived sound of the bow. Most look at IBO or ATA and don’t understand it completely - even efficiency they don’t understand - even guys that have been shooting for years. 

Fred Bear on camo said “Sit down and be quiet - your grandpa wore red coat and pants”. While my grandparents didn’t hunt on that thought I honestly don’t believe deer have gotten any tougher since those days the equipment we have is top notched, accuracy, precision, and constancy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

serorem said:


> I have an idea....open a new account here and post everything you know about the new Hoyts! That way no one would know it’s you . Or simply just think of this as confession...you’ll feel much better if you get it all off your chest!


Lol you can’t have dual accounts on here. You’ll see soon enough on the 7th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

RavinHood said:


> Lol you can’t have dual accounts on here. You’ll see soon enough on the 7th.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you can


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes he’s holding out which sucks
I woke up this morning ready to see a release video on YouTube halfway to lunch..... curious as I’ve had several hoyts
Only other bow I’ve owned beside my Mathews 
One thing we know for sure is it will be :

“It will be the most smoothest, quietest, and most panty dropping-est bow we’ve ever built!” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Yes he’s holding out which sucks
> I woke up this morning ready to see a release video on YouTube halfway to lunch..... curious as I’ve had several hoyts
> Only other bow I’ve owned beside my Mathews
> One thing we know for sure is it will be :
> ...


I bound by legal issues to talk about it y’all just see it on the 7th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

RavinHood said:


> I bound by legal issues to talk about it y’all just see it on the 7th
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know don’t get into trouble for us
We won’t have fingernails by the 7th
We will show up in droves with red eyes and coffee smelling breath to see them and shoot them 

But in all fairness we only know u know because u told us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Be patient. There will always be thst 1 guy that could care less what would happen, create a fake account and leak em. Almost bet money on it


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Well the Elite is kind of off my list for now. So it’s either something Hoyt or a Traverse. I really hope they change the look of that riser.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Q2DEATH said:


> Well the Elite is kind of off my list for now. So it’s either something Hoyt or a Traverse. I really hope they change the look of that riser.


I know the traverse isn’t leaving Mathews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Yeah I have pics of the new mathews bow and have word that the traverse is staying
Vertix stays also

Tx5 is out 
2 new bows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Q2DEATH said:


> Well the Elite is kind of off my list for now. So it’s either something Hoyt or a Traverse. I really hope they change the look of that riser.


i wouldnt knock the elite just yet. I shot it tonight and i really liked it


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Yeah I have pics of the new mathews bow and have word that the traverse is staying
> Vertix stays also
> 
> Tx5 is out
> ...


You forget the earth color. And the new connector thing that Matthews swears everyone can use 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

RavinHood said:


> I know the traverse isn’t leaving Mathews
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yea you’re right the Traverse will definitely be around. I meant the look of the Hoyt riser.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Predator said:


> Well that would be a novel concept.


Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Moose39x said:


> i wouldnt knock the elite just yet. I shot it tonight and i really liked it


I know this is a Hoyt thread but I gotta respond. The Kure is too short for my tastes. I could live with the 37.75 a to a of the other one but 35-36 is what I really prefer. The lack of Camo option on the longer bow makes me sad.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Q2DEATH said:


> I know this is a Hoyt thread but I gotta respond. The Kure is too short for my tastes. I could live with the 37.75 a to a of the other one but 35-36 is what I really prefer. The lack of Camo option on the longer bow makes me sad.


So a Ultra would suite you or a double xl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

RavinHood said:


> So a Ultra would suite you or a double xl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10-4 on that. Plan on shooting the d xl, the ultra i just can’t party with 
. I really hate the way they look. Dumb, but it’s true.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Q2DEATH said:


> 10-4 on that. Plan on shooting the d xl, the ultra i just can’t party with
> . I really hate the way they look. Dumb, but it’s true.


Well maybe the new one ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

RavinHood said:


> Well maybe the new one ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


m

Maybe. I just need to know those specs. If I approve I’ll move on to looks. Then, maybe a test drive.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

BigZsquatchin said:


> I know don’t get into trouble for us
> We won’t have fingernails by the 7th
> We will show up in droves with red eyes and coffee smelling breath to see them and shoot them
> 
> ...


Right, and you’ll all be sold before you see, touch or shoot them. 
Big Hoyt/Mathews dealer once told me they were the easiest two brands to sell cause the masses flocked in to buy em sight unseen. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

rmscustom said:


> Right, and you’ll all be sold before you see, touch or shoot them.
> Big Hoyt/Mathews dealer once told me they were the easiest two brands to sell cause the masses flocked in to buy em sight unseen. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll agree to that I know I can order 150 Mathews and not be worried I know I’ll sell them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drchesler (Mar 17, 2016)

roosiebull said:


> well, hopefully they offer a turbo cam on their ultra.... I have no desire to own a bow under 30"ata ever again.... I think short creates balance issues when fully rigged.
> 
> to me, the sweet spot for a hunting bow is 32"-34"


I agree. Although some of the newer bows from Matthews and others seem to compensate for a shorter ATA length with the cam design, this helps the string angle for those of us with longer draw lengths. They also seem to be a bit more stable...just not as stable as the longer ATA bows!


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

drchesler said:


> I agree. Although some of the newer bows from Matthews and others seem to compensate for a shorter ATA length with the cam design, this helps the string angle for those of us with longer draw lengths. They also seem to be a bit more stable...just not as stable as the longer ATA bows!


Yeah I thought a 28” ata would be great for the tree but have realized that I can shoot a 30-33” just fine up in the tree. I shot the rx3 and ended up with a helix. Then shot a ram and a boat and went back for the vertix. I wish mathews would make a Carbon bow. I guess we will see
I’m anxious to see the RX-5 though 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Yeah I thought a 28” ata would be great for the tree but have realized that I can shoot a 30-33” just fine up in the tree. I shot the rx3 and ended up with a helix. Then shot a ram and a boat and went back for the vertix. I wish mathews would make a Carbon bow. I guess we will see
> I’m anxious to see the RX-5 though
> 
> 
> ...


I’d hate see what McPherson charges for one. I can’t say if the masses will be pleased or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoodrich (Dec 15, 2018)

Ughhh what bow is that.....??


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Hoodrich said:


> Ughhh what bow is that.....??


Hoyt helix


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

zthorne22 said:


> ...


By my calculations, you'll see zero again real soon.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

I’ve got a customer taking his RX3 to Africa 

950 grain arrow 28” 70#


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

frog gigger said:


> By my calculations, you'll see zero again real soon.


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] x2
That’s not even a response 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

I’m guessing this Thursday based on some release news


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes thursday is almost here
I bet it’s rx5
We will see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Yes thursday is almost here
> I bet it’s rx5
> We will see
> 
> ...


 hoyt is making sure it doesn't leak out either.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Well ur not helping our side [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Yes thursday is almost here
> I bet it’s rx5
> We will see
> 
> ...


I'll bet it's more of the same ole same ole... (I actually already know it is) Sad.:sad:


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

THE ELKMAN said:


> I'll bet it's more of the same ole same ole... (I actually already know it is) Sad.:sad:


Slight improvements nothing crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

RavinHood said:


> I’d hate see what McPherson charges for one. I can’t say if the masses will be pleased or not
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His Aluminum bows are less expensive, so if he did build a carbon, I'm sure it would also be. Hoyt raises prices every year, Mathews doesn't!


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

THE ELKMAN said:


> I'll bet it's more of the same ole same ole... (I actually already know it is) Sad.:sad:


Everybody knows “something”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

arrowblaster said:


> His Aluminum bows are less expensive, so if he did build a carbon, I'm sure it would also be. Hoyt raises prices every year, Mathews doesn't!


Amen!
And prob still b cheaper or same price as Hoyt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Everybody knows “something”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know nothing, my wife regularly reminds me of it.... :embara:


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

arrowblaster said:


> His Aluminum bows are less expensive, so if he did build a carbon, I'm sure it would also be. Hoyt raises prices every year, Mathews doesn't!


So I can buy a Vertex for what I paid for a Switchback?


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

tnarb said:


> So I can buy a Vertex for what I paid for a Switchback?


Not "every" year, but there have obviously been increases......just not _*every *_year. :set1_thinking:


----------



## Whitetail88Arch (Sep 4, 2012)

Any of you guys know they actual release time tomorrow?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Whitetail88Arch said:


> Any of you guys know they actual release time tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noon est 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

urist005 said:


> Is there any chance they'll lower the price points on the RedWrx? Does anyone on here have intel on sales and if they've decreased over the past few years?


Which one ? RX-1 or RX-3 Hoyt won’t have either I cared looking for some and they didn’t. You may find a dealer who has one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

still interested in what they have.... always am. might not be anything new or special, but I bet they have a nice draw cycle and excellent balance.... only problem with their latest bows is the ability to get a nice rx-1 at a very reasonable price, and that's one hell of a bow for my taste


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

arrowblaster said:


> RavinHood said:
> 
> 
> > I’d hate see what McPherson charges for one. I can’t say if the masses will be pleased or not
> ...


Mathews doesnt? Lol ok


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

RavinHood said:


> urist005 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any chance they'll lower the price points on the RedWrx? Does anyone on here have intel on sales and if they've decreased over the past few years?
> ...


I have a dealer here he def has some I know 2 of each on the floor now. I'd def say more up top in storage.


----------



## Smoothy750 (Apr 7, 2019)

PAKraig said:


> I know nothing, my wife regularly reminds me of it.... :embara:


Change your username to JonSnow? lol


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

rmscustom said:


> jmike00 said:
> 
> 
> > On the RX-3? It was reported here early on and I verified it with Hoyt that you could not custom shop an Ultra riser with a Turbo cam last year. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

If they don't do something sexy with that riser its off my list. Noon Eastern, 2pm my time. We'll see.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

BigZsquatchin said:


> Everybody knows “something”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


not me, i'm dumb as hell..... and don't hang out at the bow shop much


----------



## splitarrow9 (Feb 13, 2018)

Sweet looking bow man!


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

New cam
New name
New drop away mount



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

BigZsquatchin said:


> New cam
> New name
> New drop away mount
> 
> ...


Yes integrated rest is there so is Forrest camo 

29.5 32” turbo and 34” ultra 

Turbo is back in the aluminum side of things 

Aluminum black starts at $999 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

How much on the rx4 ultra?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

RavinHood said:


> Yes integrated rest is there so is Forrest camo
> 
> 29.5 32” turbo and 34” ultra
> 
> ...


Whats ATA on Turbo?


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B4kl6ZtA5pl/?hl=en


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)




----------



## gibber (Apr 11, 2015)

Nice to have aluminium turbo bow.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

If I have an RX3 I’m not upgrading 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmd242 (Jul 15, 2012)

Lame. Hoyt is dying a slow death.


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

cmd242 said:


> Lame. Hoyt is dying a slow death.


It’s really not that impressive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KamoKid14 (Aug 20, 2015)

My question is why is the aluminum turbo the helix but the alpha and ultra are the Axius? That just seems dumb.


----------



## lhull (Oct 15, 2019)

Well I am off to my local shop to shoot a helix, and if I am "eh" about it, I am going to go find a nitrum, faktor, or cst or cs34 in the classifieds. I am sorry but I do not see a reason to spend 1600 on the carbons, or even 1100 on the aluminum. It is a real shame.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Dang....was hoping that axius would come in a turbo


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

lhull said:


> Well I am off to my local shop to shoot a helix, and if I am "eh" about it, I am going to go find a nitrum, faktor, or cst or cs34 in the classifieds. I am sorry but I do not see a reason to spend 1600 on the carbons, or even 1100 on the aluminum. It is a real shame.


Get a mathews
Better price and technology



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

lhull said:


> Well I am off to my local shop to shoot a helix, and if I am "eh" about it, I am going to go find a nitrum, faktor, or cst or cs34 in the classifieds. I am sorry but I do not see a reason to spend 1600 on the carbons, or even 1100 on the aluminum. It is a real shame.


Seems like Hoyt focused on Target bows for 2020. Hunting stuff is really nothing new.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

fountain said:


> Dang....was hoping that axius would come in a turbo


Axius looking like the ******* child of the helix and hyperforce 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

All these bow companies killing archery. $1000 for an aluminum riser, in 18 months $500. Then looking there is only ounces differ nice in Carlin and aluminum....smh. Crazy. Nothing depreciates faster than a flagship bow.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

In the market for a new one this year but definitely won't be a Hoyt very uninspiring offerings the last few years.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

That 34 gonna be a sweet shooter tho


----------



## Zpotter (Mar 18, 2016)

Same here


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

I skipped the 2019 bows, kept my RX1 Turbo and Carbon Defiant. But Ill look into one of the Turbo models, with a 27" draw those specs are perfect for what I like. Otherwise, none of the other models move the needle for me.

Are the Turbo's modular cams that can move in the 26-28 range or will there be sep mods for each draw length like the rx1 turbo?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

RK4 said:


> I skipped the 2019 bows, kept my RX1 Turbo and Carbon Defiant. But Ill look into one of the Turbo models, with a 27" draw those specs are perfect for what I like. Otherwise, none of the other models move the needle for me.
> 
> Are the Turbo's modular cams that can move in the 26-28 range or will there be sep mods for each draw length like the rx1 turbo?


Mods I believe I’ll take pictures of those bows here shortly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

1750 jfc


----------



## xFREDx (Jul 18, 2016)

i am glad i picked up a Helix Ultra cheap. pretty much the same bows of 2019.


----------



## J_spinner (May 9, 2017)

RavinHood said:


> Mods I believe I’ll take pictures of those bows here shortly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looks like 5 draw stop holes, so probably the same cams #2 & #3


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

I was sure with the advertising using the cape buffalo there would be an 80lb turbo offering. I'm usually the last person to be pessimistic but unless this new cam blows me away then they really are the same old bow. Between their lack of new ideas, price and terrible customer service they have dang near beat the irrational loyalty out of me!!!


----------



## RK4 (Oct 4, 2018)

J_spinner said:


> Looks like 5 draw stop holes, so probably the same cams #2 & #3


Right, the RX1 Turbo had lettered draw stop holes and different mods for each draw length. That looks like there will be separate mods for each RX4 Turbo draw length too. That just doesn't make sense that they are still using half ass modular cams on the Turbos.


----------



## That_TN_Guy (Oct 23, 2017)

KamoKid14 said:


> My question is why is the aluminum turbo the helix but the alpha and ultra are the Axius? That just seems dumb.


So they can get rid of the left over helix risers they couldn’t sell this year.


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gotta be rich to shoot one of those...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

Same cams as last year and the rx1?


----------



## UniGram (Dec 11, 2010)

Have they gone back to beyond parallel?. Some of the pics looks like it some not. Are adapters needed?


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

lhull said:


> Well I am off to my local shop to shoot a helix, and if I am "eh" about it, I am going to go find a nitrum, faktor, or cst or cs34 in the classifieds. I am sorry but I do not see a reason to spend 1600 on the carbons, or even 1100 on the aluminum. It is a real shame.


It is the times we live in. Most flagship bows from top manufacturers will be over $1K. We are not in the 70s or 80s. Welcome to the 21st Century.


----------



## AnnualRye (Oct 11, 2012)

29 1/2 axle-to-axle, dovetail riser rest mount, 342 FPS? Basically Mathews Triax/Vertix specs but more expensive. And this is supposed to be new and innovative enough to have me fork over my money to purchase something I already have? No thanks.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

They say it’s a new cam but it looks exactly like the ZT pro. Only change I see is the setting viewing holes showing what location you’re in more clearly. 

If the cam profile is different, then it’s not by much.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

It’s gonna be a great year to buy a leftover Hoyt from last year.


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

redhouse2 said:


> I was sure with the advertising using the cape buffalo there would be an 80lb turbo offering. I'm usually the last person to be pessimistic but unless this new cam blows me away then they really are the same old bow. Between their lack of new ideas, price and terrible customer service they have dang near beat the irrational loyalty out of me!!!


lol....lack of new ideas...just how many ways do you think you can make a string launch an arrow?


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

NYyotekiller said:


> It’s gonna be a great year to buy a leftover Hoyt from last year.


I thought that with PSE but evokes on eBay are listed high and they are rare in the classifieds right now as well. My next few bows might have to be long term relationships, people don’t seem to be buying and selling as fast as in the past. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azmtnman (Mar 7, 2009)

NYyotekiller said:


> They say it’s a new cam but it looks exactly like the ZT pro. Only change I see is the setting viewing holes showing what location you’re in more clearly.
> 
> If the cam profile is different, then it’s not by much.


I noticed the cable draw stop has been moved back to the draw length module. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

underwhelming at best


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

:sleepy2:


----------



## jeffsnguyen (Jul 9, 2019)

Mathews blah blah who gives a damn. Axius Ultra order in!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

jeffsnguyen said:


> Mathews blah blah who gives a damn. Axius Ultra order in!


I ordered an RX-4 ultra back in October 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

I cant say im impressed. Ill try em but thats about all ill do


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree will go shoot them. But gunna stick with my Hyperforce


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

RavinHood said:


> I ordered an RX-4 ultra back in October
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How?
Also cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Did they atleast fix the finishes or are they the same god awful hydro dipping


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

BigZsquatchin said:


> How?
> Also cost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I work at a shop so that helps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blishjde (Jan 5, 2012)

came out today. check out the new website. well hoyt didnt listen to anyone about less expensive bows.


----------



## redhouse2 (Nov 23, 2007)

HoytFlinger said:


> lol....lack of new ideas...just how many ways do you think you can make a string launch an arrow?


Very true, but the biggest thing to me was the way their customer service acted last year to all of us that payed for defective bows (sight mount). I fully admit that I have had an irrational loyalty to Hoyt but I think it's finally gone. Lol. I just got back from shooting the new carbon PSE and I think that's the way I'm leaning this year.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

RX4 Alpha on order!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

RavinHood said:


> I work at a shop so that helps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U keep ignoring the question of cost though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regularguy (Nov 26, 2011)

The helix turbo looks interesting, 4.1 lbs vs 4.0 lbs for the carbon version and save $500. Now I’ll have to wait 6+ months for a lefty to show up somewhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

RavinHood said:


> If I have an RX3 I’m not upgrading
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





RavinHood said:


> It’s really not that impressive
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





RavinHood said:


> I ordered an RX-4 ultra back in October
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you really know what you did or were you just making stuff up?? Your quotes don't really add up..


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

longbeard02 said:


> Do you really know what you did or were you just making stuff up?? Your quotes don't really add up..


I don’t own a RX3 so looking side by side if you own one I wouldn’t upgrade it’s not impressive but since I don’t own rx1 or RX3 I ordered a new one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoytFlinger (Jan 26, 2007)

redhouse2 said:


> Very true, but the biggest thing to me was the way their customer service acted last year to all of us that payed for defective bows (sight mount). I fully admit that I have had an irrational loyalty to Hoyt but I think it's finally gone. Lol. I just got back from shooting the new carbon PSE and I think that's the way I'm leaning this year.


I have a 2016 Carbon Air and absolutely love it.


----------



## Acottrell (Nov 21, 2017)

RavinHood said:


> Aluminum black starts at $999
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is this price coming from as everything that came out in aluminum is $1200...?


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Acottrell said:


> Where is this price coming from as everything that came out in aluminum is $1200...?


MAP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

jeffsnguyen said:


> Mathews blah blah who gives a damn. Axius Ultra order in!


Congrats on being the first one in the classifieds. lol.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

azmtnman said:


> I noticed the cable draw stop has been moved back to the draw length module.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if it will be like the RKT and have a draw stop peg on the bottom.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

I think Hoyt needs to get back to more investment in R&D and less with sponsoring every celeb and shipping free bows to Dudley and Rogan............. I get making quality products and marketing both sell bows but you could offer the same bow for half the price and end with the same bottom line.


----------



## Strasburg (Oct 24, 2019)

New Hoyt Alpha RX4, $1699, $1849 with tax and if you count the new site, rest, quiver etc it’s around the $2500, to all the neigh sayers, I don’t care, it’s a sweet rig and last new bow I bought was the trykon prob 15 years ago, yes Mathews and PSE and elite, etc... make great bows, not disagreeing. I liked this one and wanted it!


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Strasburg said:


> New Hoyt Alpha RX4, $1699, $1849 with tax and if you count the new site, rest, quiver etc it’s around the $2500, to all the neigh sayers, I don’t care, it’s a sweet rig and last new bow I bought was the trykon prob 15 years ago, yes Mathews and PSE and elite, etc... make great bows, not disagreeing. I liked this one and wanted it!


I’ve seen it for $1399-$1499 street price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strasburg (Oct 24, 2019)

Also since I read that after I posted and sound like a whiner, I am taking my toys and going home.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

Aluminum 30 and 34; Carbon 30 and 34; Aluminum 30 and 34; Carbon 30 and 34; Aluminum 30 and 34; Carbon 30 and 34; Aluminum 30 and 34; Carbon 30 and 34; Aluminum 30 and 34; Carbon 30 and 34; Repeat


----------



## BroadheadBrad (Nov 25, 2018)

Glad I jumped on a discounted RX-3 last week!


----------



## willzxt (Apr 24, 2014)

I am wondering if the new line up will cost more than a rifle, as always... Didnt they listen the customers?


----------



## Sconnie_LoT (Dec 31, 2018)

Interesting how the Helix Turbo is only 4.1 lbs, which falls *well* under the other aluminum bows...misprint?


----------



## lhull (Oct 15, 2019)

Well after seeing the 2020 line up, I went to my local dealer to look at a Helix left over, and it turns out her had a used RX1 turbo from a guy who blew out his shoulder.... I hope you recover dude, you just saved me a ton of money!


----------



## Pullmyfinger (Sep 1, 2019)

Axius Ultra:

The dampner at the bottom of the riser looks similar to the dampner on my Traverse, except not integrated into the riser the same.

Integrate rest dovetail also.
Thats a nice feature. I wonder if more companies are going to start adding the dovetail mounting system.

4.6 lbs though......brace yourselves. 
Reviewers will rave about it being dead in the hand.

Forum posts will call it a boat anchor.


----------



## Moose39x (Feb 23, 2017)

Pullmyfinger said:


> Axius Ultra:
> 
> The dampner at the bottom of the riser looks similar to the dampner on my Traverse, except not integrated into the riser the same.
> 
> ...


bout like everyone calling the elite kure a boat anchor. I shot it and it dont feel anywhere near the advertised weight


----------



## urist005 (Nov 6, 2019)

Was really hoping for FL Camo to be added to the color options.. :/


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

urist005 said:


> Was really hoping for FL Camo to be added to the color options.. :/


That would have been really nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

urist005 said:


> Was really hoping for FL Camo to be added to the color options.. :/


Would be sharp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

pretty weak on paper.... an rx-1 turbo for 700 bucks is a way better decision if you are buying a carbon Hoyt this year


----------



## lhull (Oct 15, 2019)

roosiebull said:


> pretty weak on paper.... an rx-1 turbo for 700 bucks is a way better decision if you are buying a carbon Hoyt this year


That is exactly what I did. I feel as if I made a good decision for my first carbon bow.


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

Sooo... Bold new graphics ?


----------



## Sully21 (Apr 24, 2019)

So Hoyt wants me to buy three bows now... what's with that? I can barely afford to have one decent one all set up


----------



## mbtaylor (Oct 23, 2019)

Sooooo... the Rx-4 Turbo and the Helix Turbo are basically the exact same weight... and $500 different in price... not hating just saying


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Another terribly unimpressive release from Hoyt - but to be expected I guess. They seem like they keep falling further and further behind each year. You’ve got to really have an odd affinity with the Hoyt name to pay big $ for these things. Sad as I shot Hoyt exclusively for a number of years but it’s been a long time since they’ve built something the keeps up with the competition IMO. Well, makes the decision making process easier not having to consider Hoyt in the mix.


----------



## JPR79 (May 18, 2010)

mbtaylor said:


> Sooooo... the Rx-4 Turbo and the Helix Turbo are basically the exact same weight... and $500 different in price... not hating just saying


Glad I'm not the only one that noticed that too.


----------



## jeffsnguyen (Jul 9, 2019)

Predator said:


> Another terribly unimpressive release from Hoyt - but to be expected I guess. They seem like they keep falling further and further behind each year. You’ve got to really have an odd affinity with the Hoyt name to pay big $ for these things.  Sad as I shot Hoyt exclusively for a number of years but it’s been a long time since they’ve built something the keeps up with the competition IMO. Well, makes the decision making process easier not having to consider Hoyt in the mix.


You're saying must be nice to be able to get people like Dudley, Hanes, Rogan, and Jocko who probably don't need to sponsorship money (especially Rogan) to use endorse their equipment year after year.

The real affinity here is the jealous fanboys from other brand coming here bashing because they know these "terribly unimpressive" bows gonna sell like hot cakes again, again and again.


----------



## Jeremy K (Oct 16, 2013)

jeffsnguyen said:


> You're saying must be nice to be able to get people like Dudley, Hanes, Rogan, and Jocko who probably don't need to sponsorship money (especially Rogan) to use endorse their equipment year after year.
> 
> The real affinity here is the jealous fanboys from other brand coming here bashing because they know these "terribly unimpressive" bows gonna sell like hot cakes again, again and again.


Hoyts marketing staff is far Superior to it's engineering department . That's just a fact.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

jeffsnguyen said:


> You're saying must be nice to be able to get people like Dudley, Hanes, Rogan, and Jocko who probably don't need to sponsorship money (especially Rogan) to use endorse their equipment year after year.
> 
> The real affinity here is the jealous fanboys from other brand coming here bashing because they know these "terribly unimpressive" bows gonna sell like hot cakes again, again and again.


I’m just going to screenshot this post here and keep it handy for a couple of months.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

jeffsnguyen said:


> You're saying must be nice to be able to get people like Dudley, Hanes, Rogan, and Jocko who probably don't need to sponsorship money (especially Rogan) to use endorse their equipment year after year.
> 
> The real affinity here is the jealous fanboys from other brand coming here bashing because they know these "terribly unimpressive" bows gonna sell like hot cakes again, again and again.


Ok, LOL! Did you mention the word fanboy? 😉


----------



## thunderhorn25 (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll keep shooting my '13 Faktor that wouldn't get 300 in classified all set up...keeps killing me elk so I'm gonna stay with it. Funny thing i know a guy who owns a shop and he just tells me to keep shooting my bow...he is basically just being an outstanding friend because he knows i really cannot afford a new bow despite owning an archery shop. Plus mind is blacked out and so scratched up i could use it for a club or canoe paddle if needed and not think twice about it. Arizona has a ton of rock! Peace out # camoless hunter...


----------



## Kyle_Ensley (Jan 25, 2017)

They are getting lighter! Looks like some nice bows.


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

jeffsnguyen said:


> You're saying must be nice to be able to get people like Dudley, Hanes, Rogan, and Jocko who probably don't need to sponsorship money (especially Rogan) to use endorse their equipment year after year.
> 
> The real affinity here is the jealous fanboys from other brand coming here bashing because they know these "terribly unimpressive" bows gonna sell like hot cakes again, again and again.




If you were paying attention, you’d notice many of the underwhelmed posters on this thread were Hoyt shooters for many years.

Bow companies need to come up with innovative changes...
APA, Mathews, PSE and Elite have all done so on the last few releases...Hoyt, not so much.
They look great, I’m sure shoot well, but are honestly just so so specs/price wise imo...and hence the replies.

Generally, fanboys use the term, fanboy.


----------



## jfin4480 (May 4, 2015)

thunderhorn25 said:


> I'll keep shooting my '13 Faktor that wouldn't get 300 in classified all set up...keeps killing me elk so I'm gonna stay with it. Funny thing i know a guy who owns a shop and he just tells me to keep shooting my bow...he is basically just being an outstanding friend because he knows i really cannot afford a new bow despite owning an archery shop. Plus mind is blacked out and so scratched up i could use it for a club or canoe paddle if needed and not think twice about it. Arizona has a ton of rock! Peace out # camoless hunter...


That’s a 14


----------



## jfin4480 (May 4, 2015)

spike camp said:


> If you were paying attention, you’d notice many of the underwhelmed posters on this thread were Hoyt shooters for many years.
> 
> Bow companies need to come up with innovative changes...
> APA, Mathews, PSE and Elite have all done so on the last few releases...Hoyt, not so much.
> ...


I can’t believe how their are like 5 guys on here that have been bashing Hoyt for a few years now, obviously something happened to them that is unfortunate, but for all the people that act like Hoyt has a terrible product, they are crazy. The rx-3 series is a great shooting bow, I am sure many more would agree with this than disagree! As far as the new stuff, not much change, but I believe it was going to be extremely hard to improve on the rx-3 series anyway. I would like to know the story of what actually happened to predator? You used to always love Hoyt and now it is a relentless bashing, is Another company paying you or what?


----------



## Summit3 (Sep 23, 2018)

I’m actually really Happy with the release this year from Hoyt. They made it so easy not to have them even considered in the mix of bows to shoot or purchase. 

They have not produced a bow since the Nitrum that had accurate specs. Axle to axles, brace heights off and draw lengths no where near its slot setting. Cams that dance left to right due to inefficient shimming between limbs. Pops, squeaks and all kind of noises coming from the bows. I’ve had to disassemble more Hoyts to correct things that should have been taken care of at the factory than any other brand, weather mine or a customers. Nock travel seems to be a problem for them. Quality control is absolute garbage. 

As a former Hoyt dealer and been in and out of working in pro shops since I was 16 and a Mechanical Engineer. I can confidently state Hoyt is NOT worth the money they want for their bows. 

I used to be extremely critical of them because I had such high hopes for them each year and would ignore the issues at hand and keep shooting strictly them. Not this year or years to come. Done drinking the koolaid, tired of defects each year on the carbon risers, noises, etc.. 

My money is on companies that have noticeably tightened their standards and quality. Mathews, Bowtech, Prime and PSE all have impressed me the last few years. Granted no company is perfect, but at least those companies seem to be making an effort. When did Hoyt decide to put more money into Marketing than engineering or quality?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AntlerCRAZED (Oct 12, 2009)

The reason people are saying unimpressive is because of price for performance.There are other bows out there that cost less that weigh around the same some even less and are just as smooth or smoother.It's not to say Hoyt is crap its more to say that there are other companies making bows just as good for a lot less money.Thats just my 2 cents


----------



## jeffsnguyen (Jul 9, 2019)

AntlerCRAZED said:


> The reason people are saying unimpressive is because of price for performance.There are other bows out there that cost less that weigh around the same some even less and are just as smooth or smoother.It's not to say Hoyt is crap its more to say that there are other companies making bows just as good for a lot less money.Thats just my 2 cents


I actually agree with this. I personally don't think the price any of these companies charge are worth the money. 

Brands have different strategic positioning. Hard for the hoi polloi bashers to understand this. But Starbucks coffee is sheit at $5 a cup. McDick offer the same coffee if not better at $1. If Starbucks charge less they would lose their business, if McDick charges more they would lose their business. When you are a premium brand, you spend more on design, marketing, building a following. Hoyt aint competing on price. It would actually hurt the brand to offer the bow lineup for less money. Obviously they spend a ton on marketing to build a following. Apple: decent device, Samsung and Google all arguably engineer marginally better phones. Why would anyone pay more for an iPhone?

If you understand business, you'll understand why Hoyt able to charge what they charge and still be successful. Otherwise, keep hating.


----------



## Summit3 (Sep 23, 2018)

jeffsnguyen said:


> I actually agree with this. I personally don't think the price any of these companies charge are worth the money.
> 
> Brands have different strategic positioning. Hard for the hoi polloi bashers to understand this. But Starbucks coffee is sheit at $5 a cup. McDick offer the same coffee if not better at $1. If Starbucks charge less they would lose their business, if McDick charges more they would lose their business. When you are a premium brand, you spend more on design, marketing, building a following. Hoyt aint competing on price. It would actually hurt the brand to offer the bow lineup for less money. Obviously they spend a ton on marketing to build a following. Apple: decent device, Samsung and Google all arguably engineer marginally better phones. Why would anyone pay more for an iPhone?
> 
> If you understand business, you'll understand why Hoyt able to charge what they charge and still be successful. Otherwise, keep hating.


I get your point, and I agree to an extent. But as an engineer, former Hoyt dealer and current Tech/Coach. It’s not “hating” when you point out viable issues within the very design, quality and operations of a company. Hoyt has been on a downward spiral for years. The quality continues to get worse and worse. I say this as someone up until this year, was passionate about Hoyt bows, yet chose to leave the blinders on to the countless bows that needed fixing or warranty service. 

This isn’t hating, its bringing to attention issues. Issues that Hoyt seems to choose not to address. Business is something I don’t necessarily know past the scope of what I knew when I owned my pro shop or the employers I have worked for. However manufacturing and engineering is something I do take pride in knowing a great deal of. I can tell you with confidence towards Hoyt(not hate) that the quality, production, tolerances and resolution of repair/warranty issues is sub par compared to many other brands. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

spike camp said:


> If you were paying attention, you’d notice many of the underwhelmed posters on this thread were Hoyt shooters for many years.
> 
> Bow companies need to come up with innovative changes...
> APA, Mathews, PSE and Elite have all done so on the last few releases...Hoyt, not so much.
> ...


I like Hoyt and always have, but I agree, I don't see justification to buy an rx-4... i'm sure it's great, but so are a lot of bows.

at least there is a bow.... it wasn't as bad as the rx-2 that they just decided to throw in the dumpster:wink:


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

Checked out the 2020's yesterday as soon as they were released, 90 seconds of my life I will never get back.
Less the Kool-Aid PSE now owns the Carbon Market, and there are probably a dozen aluminum bows I would buy before the Hoyt.


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Is the finish on the RX-4 as good as they actually look in the add or is that just photo shop? Just curious. I am not buying lol.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

I had a Nitrum Turbo that maxed out at 75 lbs. It was a heck of a bow and miss it. If the Helix Turbo compares to the Nitrum Turbo their might be some interest. My Nitrum Turbo gave me some impressive KE/momentum numbers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolanjs55 (Oct 28, 2016)

I absolutely love my RX-3 turbo. For my draw length and my arrow build its the best I have had. I have the utmost confidence in it, which as a bowhunter I value over anything. With that said, the 2020 line up seems to just be a more streamlined offering of what was already offered with a few tweaks. 

I have a 27" rx-3 turbo with the #2 cam. When I purchased it, i had the options for either the #3 cam or the #2. IN order to get 280fps with a 472 grain arrow, i had to go to the #2 cam. 

It appears now they just took away the options (probably based on sales) to stream line the manufacturing process and enhance the "speed performance". You can only get a #2 the rx-4 line up is no different. The only thing i can see is a 1/2" ATA increase and a decrease from 6" to 5 3/8" in brace height. 

As with any bow though, If i buy a $$$$$ brand new bow and like it, I put my blinders on. No need to even know whats out there. Kind of like a truck, I have a 2013 F-150 no need to even get inside the 2020....


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Meh.... same old.

Those carbon bows are getting a bit heavy. They should be well under 4lbs. Defeats the purpose of spending the money on carbon for me.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

not that it's a consideration, but I think the rx-1 is a far better looking bow, and I think the rx-3 is better looking than the 4's.... the rx-4 is the cheapest looking carbon hoyt imo…. which holds some irony


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> not that it's a consideration, but I think the rx-1 is a far better looking bow, and I think the rx-3 is better looking than the 4's.... the rx-4 is the cheapest looking carbon hoyt imo…. which holds some irony


After buying and selling 3 different RX3s, and two different Vertix this year, I just bought a 2019 Realm X. I'm boycotting 2020s :shade:


----------



## Acottrell (Nov 21, 2017)

Perhaps I missed it, but has anyone shot the new bows that has a helix or rx3? I’m curious as to what this gen 3 ztr system they are claiming is better feels like on comparison.


----------



## turtleisland (Nov 2, 2019)

Summit3 said:


> I get your point, and I agree to an extent. But as an engineer, former Hoyt dealer and current Tech/Coach. It’s not “hating” when you point out viable issues within the very design, quality and operations of a company. Hoyt has been on a downward spiral for years. The quality continues to get worse and worse. I say this as someone up until this year, was passionate about Hoyt bows, yet chose to leave the blinders on to the countless bows that needed fixing or warranty service.
> 
> This isn’t hating, its bringing to attention issues. Issues that Hoyt seems to choose not to address. Business is something I don’t necessarily know past the scope of what I knew when I owned my pro shop or the employers I have worked for. However manufacturing and engineering is something I do take pride in knowing a great deal of. I can tell you with confidence towards Hoyt(not hate) that the quality, production, tolerances and resolution of repair/warranty issues is sub par compared to many other brands.
> 
> ...


Right On!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I would be a paycheck that if you placed all the new carbons on a scale they would still suffer from the additional (above what is listed) weight issues that last years versions had. 
I would find it very, very hard to buy the Hoyt carbon over the PSE’s Mach 1.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

PAKraig said:


> After buying and selling 3 different RX3s, and two different Vertix this year, I just bought a 2019 Realm X. I'm boycotting 2020s :shade:


I got ya beat, i'm rockin' a 2009':mg: I fell back in love with my favorite bow of all time, and found one on here finally.... I have not shot o bow I like more, and in my hands, it's crazy forgiving... got it tuned tonight shooting bare shafts with fletched at 40yds, which speaks about it's forgiveness, because i'm not good enough normally to get a really good read on bare shafts at 40yds, but I was consistently shooting lasers (really seemed that way with lighted nocks:wink: that's BRAND new technology to me, haha) at 40yds right next to my fletched arrows.... it's quick and forgiving, excellent balance, really nice draw cycle, and 3.5lbs bare!

i'm sure I would like the rx-4's, I have liked every carbon Hoyt I have shot, but my obsolete alien x shoots as well as any bow I have shot, and it wasn't 1700 bucks, haha... i'm killin' some stuff with it starting in about a week when my season starts.

i'm for sure boycotting 2020's, there are some bows i'm interested in shooting, but on paper, none interest me enough to think i'll buy one. I would like to shoot a mach 1, that's the only bow I could see getting my money.

the Hoyts don't really grab my interest this year, I was hoping they would.... I look forward to buying a new carbon Hoyt, but their trend will have to change.... short aluminum weight carbon bows for 1700 bucks doesn't excite me


----------



## PAKraig (Sep 19, 2005)

roosiebull said:


> I got ya beat, i'm rockin' a 2009':mg: I fell back in love with my favorite bow of all time, and found one on here finally.... I have not shot o bow I like more, and in my hands, it's crazy forgiving... got it tuned tonight shooting bare shafts with fletched at 40yds, which speaks about it's forgiveness, because i'm not good enough normally to get a really good read on bare shafts at 40yds, but I was consistently shooting lasers (really seemed that way with lighted nocks:wink: that's BRAND new technology to me, haha) at 40yds right next to my fletched arrows.... it's quick and forgiving, excellent balance, really nice draw cycle, and 3.5lbs bare!
> 
> i'm sure I would like the rx-4's, I have liked every carbon Hoyt I have shot, but my obsolete alien x shoots as well as any bow I have shot, and it wasn't 1700 bucks, haha... i'm killin' some stuff with it starting in about a week when my season starts.
> 
> ...


Alien X, they were definitely ahead of their time!

And I agree, the *only* carbon bow I will consider this year is a Mach 1, PSE has all the right moves this year :thumbs_up


----------



## Summit3 (Sep 23, 2018)

It’s just disappointing how minor the changes are each year with them and the worst part is the quality amongst everything continues to decline. 

Just picking up a Prime, Bowtech, Mathews, PSE and Elite and comparing it next to a Hoyt the difference in quality is noticeable. 

The edges, finishes, branding, threads and all the finishing touches are so much cleaner on any of the other brands. 

Bows that actually have cams timed from the factory. Cams that don’t have loose spacing between shims or the need for more/thicker shims. Limbs that are not 5-6 pounds over peak or sometimes under peak. Chips or chunks missing at the end of the limbs where the deflection labels are at( hidden under the limb pockets). Axle to Axles sometimes 1/4”-3/8” longer than spec. 

How about the fiasco with the sight plates on the RX3’s they they are still sending out repair kits to fix ones still on dealers shelf’s? 

All I’m saying is if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck....its probably a company that needs to address its initial quality and manufacturing standards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

I like that they shortened up the Rx4....just wish the turbo was 30ata or shorter.


----------



## Will11674 (Aug 11, 2018)

following


----------



## MAXXIS31 (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like a pretty solid line up to me, I'm excited to go shoot them and check them out. Everyone I personally know shooting last year's Hoyts are very happy with them. I would love to see this short ATA trend end soon, 33+ ATA on all the models would be my preference!! I still haven't found a bow from any manufacturer that has made me want to put down my 2014 Z5 CST.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

I went and shot the new carbon. It’s definitely lighter and smoother. The back end is where it’s smoothest to me. The finish on the black on that I shot was flawless and it was faster than my rx1 and my helix by 8-10fps. At 29” with a 502gr arrow. The back wall is definitely firmer because of the larger stops. It’s very quiet with no vibes. Would I say it’s a vast upgrade? No. But it’s definitely an upgrade.


----------



## Supersteeb (Mar 4, 2015)

I went and shot the new carbon. It’s definitely lighter and smoother. The back end is where it’s smoothest to me. The finish on the black on that I shot was flawless and it was faster than my rx1 and my helix by 8-10fps. At 29” with a 502gr arrow. The back wall is definitely firmer because of the larger stops. It’s very quiet with no vibes. Would I say it’s a vast upgrade? No. But it’s definitely an upgrade.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Supersteeb said:


> I went and shot the new carbon. It’s definitely lighter and smoother. The back end is where it’s smoothest to me. The finish on the black on that I shot was flawless and it was faster than my rx1 and my helix by 8-10fps. At 29” with a 502gr arrow. The back wall is definitely firmer because of the larger stops. It’s very quiet with no vibes. Would I say it’s a vast upgrade? No. But it’s definitely an upgrade.


Good to hear! I have one on order 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scpowerman (Sep 19, 2015)

Inside out precision has a good review of the RX4 Ultra on you tube. It tells what upgrades they made to it and speeds from the Ultra with different arrows. I would probably be more interested in the aluminum version just because of price. Whenever I get a chance I will shoot one but it will take a lot right now to make the Realm X leave.


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

PAKraig said:


> Alien X, they were definitely ahead of their time!
> 
> And I agree, the *only* carbon bow I will consider this year is a Mach 1, PSE has all the right moves this year :thumbs_up


Pse bows don’t hold a candle to last year
Drop the evoke? The only bow that almost got me to buy a PSE
The Mach 1 is a carbon air with subtle changes 
??????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

MAXXIS31 said:


> Looks like a pretty solid line up to me, I'm excited to go shoot them and check them out. Everyone I personally know shooting last year's Hoyts are very happy with them. I would love to see this short ATA trend end soon, 33+ ATA on all the models would be my preference!! I still haven't found a bow from any manufacturer that has made me want to put down my 2014 Z5 CST.


Your bow is hard to beat


----------



## norbert (Oct 22, 2019)

it would be really nice


----------



## zekezoe (Dec 3, 2007)

4IDARCHER said:


> I would be a paycheck that if you placed all the new carbons on a scale they would still suffer from the additional (above what is listed) weight issues that last years versions had.
> I would find it very, very hard to buy the Hoyt carbon over the PSE’s Mach 1.


I would bet a paycheck every bow from every manufacturer weighs more than they list.


----------



## rmscustom (Mar 7, 2011)

zekezoe said:


> I would bet a paycheck every bow from every manufacturer weighs more than they list.


Sure but some are .09lbs over and some are .41lbs over. Wanna bet a paycheck on which one publishes the most ridiculous #s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

BucksnBass525 said:


> Checked out the 2020's yesterday as soon as they were released, 90 seconds of my life I will never get back.
> Less the Kool-Aid PSE now owns the Carbon Market, and there are probably a dozen aluminum bows I would buy before the Hoyt.


I guess I may be eating crow on this, should have went and actually shot the bow LOL.
I am being told the RX4 Ultra is really nice


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

Pse doesn’t own the carbon market
That Mach 1 feels like a pocket rocket
And I don’t mean because of the speed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

rmscustom said:


> Sure but some are .09lbs over and some are .41lbs over. Wanna bet a paycheck on which one publishes the most ridiculous #s?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will take any bets that are betting against Maaaaathews. JS


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

BucksnBass525 said:


> I guess I may be eating crow on this, should have went and actually shot the bow LOL.
> I am being told the RX4 Ultra is really nice


Just an RX3 with draw stops.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

THE ELKMAN said:


> Just an RX3 with draw stops.


Wrong


----------



## BigZsquatchin (Nov 5, 2017)

If you have the vertix you’re only buying the VXR for the color and a sling/rope button

If you have the rx3 you’re only buying the rx4 for stops

If you have older bows it would make sense to upgrade 
If not, then no reason to 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

BigZsquatchin said:


> If you have the vertix you’re only buying the VXR for the color and a sling/rope button
> 
> If you have the rx3 you’re only buying the rx4 for stops
> 
> ...


unless you just want to.... there's always a way to justify a new bow:wink:


----------

